# Virgins in da house?



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

For all those poor fools who god has forsaken, speak now your grievance.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

I knew you'd do it.  :3

I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I knew you'd do it.  :3
> 
> I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>



Does for me ;3 .


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

If I'm a virgin, but not at all upset by that, do I still qualify?


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I knew you'd do it.  :3
> 
> I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>



Uh... I don't know. :V

also, I'm a virgin and plan to stay that way. If someone is having sex at my age, then they're a total slut IMO.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Virgin here. Not much else to say. :3


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I knew you'd do it.  :3
> 
> I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>


oh god* pleas*e share the details! so we can decide if it counts or not.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a virgin if you're talking about vaginal intercourse. If not, well...


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Like I stated in the other thread, i'm still a virgin.


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

Next year will be my 10 year anniversary of losing it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

What is the definition of "virgin"?


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What is the definition of "virgin"?


 
Has not penetrated/has not been penetrated by another human.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> oh god* pleas*e share the details! so we can decide if it counts or not.


 
It's pretty straightforward. I had a female partner for about 5-6 years, so...I've had time to do pretty much everything with _her_, but I've never had vaginal intercourse with a male.

So. *shrug.*


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

torachi said:


> Has not penetrated/has not been penetrated *by another human.*



*chuckle*  I love the bolded part there.  Why qualify only human, as disgusting as the alternative concept may be to most?


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's pretty straightforward. I had a female partner for about 5-6 years, so...I've had time to do pretty much everything with _her_, but I've never had vaginal intercourse with a male.
> 
> So. *shrug.*


 
Oh, not for long. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh, not for long. :V


 
Oh, you.  :3


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

bluedrache said:


> *chuckle* I love the bolded part there. Why qualify only human, as disgusting as the alternative concept may be to most?


Because- 
A: Most people won't do it 
and
B: Most people won't admit to doing it

oh yeah and C: who cares about dogfuckers?


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 6, 2010)

I lost my virginity to a Ferguson Video Recorder. (Yes, I did steal that joke from Peter Kay)

But to be serious, yes I am a vigin and I will probably die a virgin, unless a certain dream where I had it off with a hot vixen counts.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, you. :3


 
Oh, me. :3c


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I knew you'd do it.  :3
> 
> I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>



If you intend to lose it someday I'd say it does.  That said, I'm honestly surprised to hear that.  You must have high standards.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 6, 2010)

sure why not


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If you intend to lose it someday I'd say it does. That said, I'm honestly surprised to hear that. You must have high standards.


 
Not really (...well, that makes me sound bad). I've had opportunities, I just balk.

I was also involved with the same person since I was 16, and didn't feel like going outside of the relationship for what I didn't feel I needed, even if we had a pretty open relationship.


----------



## hlfb (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's pretty straightforward. I had a female partner for about 5-6 years, so...I've had time to do pretty much everything with _her_, but I've never had vaginal intercourse with a male.
> 
> So. *shrug.*


You and my boyfriend could trade your hetero v-cards.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

hlfb said:


> You and my boyfriend could trade your hetero v-cards.


 
Awesome. 

Tell him we should hook up.  Knock out two hetero virgies at once.  ;3


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Tell him we should hook up. Knock out two hetero virgies at once. ;3


 
Oh, I see how it is. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh, I see how it is. :V


 
Hey, I'm just being efficient.  ^^


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Not really (...well, that makes me sound bad). I've had opportunities, I just balk.
> 
> I was also involved with the same person since I was 16, and didn't feel like going outside of the relationship for what I didn't feel I needed, even if we had a pretty open relationship.



Ah, I see.  And that doesn't make you sound bad at all.  It means you're not shallow.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, I'm just being efficient. ^^


 
Well how about all three of us get together. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2010)

Virgin... *hangs head in shame* 

I mean in this day and age an eighteen year old virgin is pretty rare... :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Well how about all three of us get together. :V


 
Hey, I'm uncomfortable enough with _one_ guy.  Two might turn me officially lesbo via overexposure.  Take it easy on me.  XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, I'm uncomfortable enough with _one_ guy. Two might turn me officially lesbo via overexposure. Take it easy on me. XD


 
Well I was here first. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, I'm uncomfortable enough with _one_ guy. Two might turn me officially lesbo via overexposure. Take it easy on me. XD


 
Think of it this way, Leon's a lion and a cat is just another name for pussy...



...or is it the other way around...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Think of it this way, Leon's a lion and a cat is just another name for pussy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is it the other way around...



So says the furry wizard.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Think of it this way, Leon's a lion and a cat is just another name for pussy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is it the other way around...


 
Haha, this is true.  XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, this is true. XD


 
Whatever makes it easier for you. :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Whatever makes it easier for you. :3c


 
Glad I could help. ^^b < that's a thumbsup right?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Really, leon, I'm starting to consider bending you over myself so you can stop trying so hard.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Really, leon, I'm starting to consider bending you over myself so you can stop trying so hard.


 
Guess I wont be a virgin anymore. :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> For all those poor fools who god has forsaken, speak now your grievance.



Pfft.

Also virgin.  Lived with it for 24 years.  What's a couple more?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Really, leon, I'm starting to consider bending you over myself so you can stop trying so hard.


 
Do it.    *breaks out the camera*


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 6, 2010)

Im only 14
so yes.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im only 14
> so yes.


 
Haha, wow.  Yes.  I suppose that is acceptable.  We'll let ya off the hook this time.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I knew you'd do it.  :3
> 
> I'm a "straight" virgin.  Does that count?  >>


Hmm, now I"m questioning if that counts for me or not.

Also I'm not.


----------



## hlfb (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Tell him we should hook up.  Knock out two hetero virgies at once.  ;3


Well, Selina, KS is about half way or I'm sure he could drive a little more to Topeka, KS if you wanted to meet in a much classier location.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Do it.    *breaks out the camera*



Well if you wanna watch we may as well make a room party out of it at a con or something. :3



Harmony said:


> Hmm, now I"m questioning if that counts for me or not.
> 
> Also I'm not.



I think once a guy does anal with another guy he has no virginity of any sort left.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I think once a guy does anal with another guy he has no virginity of any sort left.


Not that, I meant nylak said she was virgin with guys so... oh forget it, joke has lost meaning. :\


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Virgin, but I don't care. Not interested in an relationship currently, I'm perfectly content and happy with my life.


----------



## bozzles (Mar 6, 2010)

Notavirgin.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Notavirgin.


 Oh, you're cool.


----------



## bozzles (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh, you're cool.



Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

bozzles said:


> Thank you for noticing.


 Lol, thank you for noticing my sarcasm.


----------



## Duclis (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Virgin, but I don't care. Not interested in an relationship currently, I'm perfectly content and happy with my life.



Same here.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Virgin, but I don't care. Not interested in an relationship currently, I'm perfectly content and happy with my life.



Who are you trying to convince here? :V


----------



## bozzles (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Who are you trying to convince here? :V



*tee-hee*

Excellent response.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Who are you trying to convince here? :V


Ah, excellent question! Have a good star for that!



Okay, in all and all seriousness, I had a girlfriend previously, but it was just meh, don't care thing. I have no skill in romance, only socializing as a friend.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh another virgin thread.

Here's my token post.


----------



## bozzles (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ah, excellent question! Have a good star for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, in all and all seriousness, I had a girlfriend previously, but it was just meh, don't care thing. I have no skill in romance, only socializing as a friend.



I don't think I believe that you are actually content with being a virgin. That acid sarcasm in your "oh, you're cool" response definitely shows some bitterness.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

bozzles said:


> I don't think I believe that you are actually content with being a virgin. That acid sarcasm in your "oh, you're cool" response definitely shows some bitterness.


 Blast your high degree of intelligence and analyzing :<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

virgin here :/   im 15 though....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> virgin here :/ im 15 though....


 Pfft, I've seen pregnant 14 year olds.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 6, 2010)

I am with girls, but not with boys. I've never actually enjoyed it though ... does it still count?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, I've seen pregnant 14 year olds.


 and those are the stupid ones.  how you gonna support a kid at 14?  and besides.... wait till your an adult or married for sex.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and those are the stupid ones. how you gonna support a kid at 14? and besides.... wait till your an adult or married for sex.


 It is natural to have sex when you're 14!


Seriously, I find those people to be stupid... At least wear a condom.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It is natural to have sex when you're 14!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I find those people to be stupid... At least wear a condom.


 natural when?  the 1800's when you died around 30?

and yeah they SHOULD at least wear a condom.... if they have the balls to go nail some chick they should be able to walk into a wallmart and spend $5 to prevent problems later...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> natural when? the 1800's when you died around 30?
> 
> and yeah they SHOULD at least wear a condom.... if they have the balls to go nail some chick they should be able to walk into a wallmart and spend $5 to prevent problems later...


 Actually, during the worst time of it, it was 18 years old. That's freaking scary.


I agree, though some people like me need plastic bags.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I agree, though some people like me need plastic bags.



Over your head?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Over your head?


 Aha, we have a smartass in here . Yes over my "head."


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Actually, during the worst time of it, it was 18 years old. That's freaking scary.
> 
> 
> I agree, though some people like me need plastic bags.


damn.... i would be pretty pissed if i died at 18.....

yeah its not like they cost a lot... you can even get free ones from certain doctors offices...



LizardKing said:


> Over your head?


 yes.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

I am.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Duclis said:


> Same here.



i want you


----------



## garoose (Mar 6, 2010)

The only sex I've had was with Madame Righty, but I'm only almost 18 and have never really strived to start a relationship, girls are too much work, I need time for music and video games


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> The only sex I've had was with Madame Righty, but I'm only almost 18 and have never really strived to start a relationship, girls are too much work, I need time for music and video games



I like you.


----------



## garoose (Mar 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I like you.


 
Suit up


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

viiiiiiirgin ;^;

But then again, I'm 15...so it's ok...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 6, 2010)

i lost my virginity at 6 0.o im ashamed


----------



## Tommy (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> viiiiiiirgin ;^;
> 
> But then again, I'm 15...so it's ok...



Me too...


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm actually older than some of you.

I'm 17 and I have no interest in losing my v-card right now, and I don't want to for at least another year or two.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm too scared to lose mine ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm too scared to lose mine ;^;



You're also 15, which is pretty normal.

I don't know why so many kids are getting all worked up over losing it.  From what I hear, it's the best with the one you love, not some casual friend sex.

So no worries.  Nobody is forcing you to do anything, okay?  :3

Peer pressure can readily suck my dick.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 6, 2010)

21 virgin -.-


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i lost my virginity at 6 0.o im ashamed


 
That's...fucked up.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, wow. Yes. I suppose that is acceptable. We'll let ya off the hook this time.


 
Wow, Nylak. You did it. You were able to bring out the bisexuality in these furries who prefer guys.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Wow, Nylak. You did it. You were able to bring out the bisexuality in these furries who prefer guys.


 
I'm not sure what that says about _me_.  >_>  Am I just that special, or do I come off as a dude?

*gigglesnorts in a totally feminine way.*


----------



## Viva (Mar 6, 2010)

Imma virgin~


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

go get some!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

GET SOME.  GET SOME.  [/jak and daxter]


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> go get some!



NOU!

I have better things to do like getting my air tank's regulator relpaced :l


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> NOU!
> 
> I have better things to do like getting my air tank's regulator relpaced :l



You don't need air, you need moar secks!


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> You don't need air, you need moar secks!



*rolls d20* *lands on a 2*

I failed my sekz check, now what do I do?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2010)

total virgin here! X3
but i dont really care about that^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 6, 2010)

Does necrophilia count?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

torachi said:


> Has not penetrated/has not been penetrated by another human.



Now I'm confused about what lesbian sex is. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Now I'm confused about what lesbian sex is. Anyone have any ideas?


Lesbian sex is when a girl puts her fingers in another girl's special place and makes her feel really good ^///^
But sometimes she'll use toys to make her feel even more good :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> *rolls d20* *lands on a 2*
> 
> I failed my sekz check, now what do I do?



I have no idea what you just did there.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lesbian sex is when a girl puts her fingers in another girl's special place and makes her feel really good ^///^



But is that penetration? I think the term "virgin" is pretty blurry, especially in homosexual terms.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But is that penetration? I think the term "virgin" is pretty blurry, especially in homosexual terms.


Wellllllll...technically, yes it is because you're penetrating her vaginally...
If you're penetrated vaginally or anally, well...in my book, if you're a homosexual male, losing your virginity would mean you've been penetrated anally...if you're a lesbian..well it's if you've been fingered...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wellllllll...technically, yes it is because you're penetrating her vaginally...
> If you're penetrated vaginally or anally, well...in my book, if you're a homosexual male, losing your virginity would mean you've been penetrated anally...if you're a lesbian..well it's if you've been fingered...



If you have gotten off with the DIRECT PHYSICAL assistance of another person you have lost your virginity.  You've engaged in sexual relations.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If you have gotten off with the DIRECT PHYSICAL assistance of another person you have lost your virginity.  You've engaged in sexual relations.



So, that includes oral?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, that includes oral?



I'm inclined to believe so, yeah.

You know, the only reason virginity matters at ALL is the ability to say "I don't have the clap, 100% sure".  Other than that it's just pointless moral dick-waving.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> So, that includes oral?


I wouldn't count oral...maybe you lose half your virginity, no penetration


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You know, the only reason virginity matters at ALL is the ability to say "I don't have the clap, 100% sure".  Other than that it's just pointless moral dick-waving.



My sentiments exactly. :3


----------



## Kanin (Mar 6, 2010)

*sadface*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

What's wrong with being a virgin, seriously?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What's wrong with being a virgin, seriously?



Nothing, at least in my eyes.

Just as long as people don't wave it around in people's faces like it's an insult or something if someone lost theirs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Nothing, at least in my eyes.
> 
> Just as long as people don't wave it around in people's faces like it's an insult or something if someone lost theirs.



Gl with that, there're morons everywhere, and they especially love to brag about their lack of virginity, even though in most of the cases they're still virgins.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Gl with that, there're morons everywhere, and they especially love to brag about their lack of virginity, even though in most of the cases they're still virgins.



Truth to that.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're also 15, which is pretty normal.
> 
> I don't know why so many kids are getting all worked up over losing it. From what I hear, it's the best with the one you love, not some casual friend sex.
> 
> ...


 
I'm at this age and I don't understand the concept of losing it to just "someone", and I deal with peer pressure all the time in this field, sucks but I just ignore it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm at this age and I don't understand the concept of losing it to just "someone", and I deal with peer pressure all the time in this field, sucks but I just ignore it.


It's a merit badge of your social status


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 6, 2010)

Virgin here.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a merit badge of your social status.


AKA, overrated bullshit.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, and for now I'm okay with staying that way forever.

Which is good 'cause I probably will never find a partner.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't get the point in "saving yourself" unless there's literally nobody around you that you're in to.  Your first time isn't nearly as important as your last, believe me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't get the point in "saving yourself" unless there's literally *nobody around you that you're in to.*  Your first time isn't nearly as important as your last, believe me.



That be my situation easily.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't get the point in "saving yourself" unless there's literally nobody around you that you're in to.  Your first time isn't nearly as important as your last, believe me.


Well sometimes the opportunity just never arises.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well sometimes the opportunity just never arises.



There's that, but then you're not saving yourself, you're being saved against your will. :V


----------



## Stawks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everybody. Just passing through on my way to the thread about sex and having it.

BECAUSE ON THE INTERNET I CAN BE WHOEVER I WANT.

:3/-<


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 7, 2010)

Virgin. I'M SO LONELY BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> Virgin. I'M SO LONELY BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


clearly...


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> Virgin. I'M SO *RONERY* BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.



Fix'd that for ya.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 7, 2010)

ZeroRawr said:


> Virgin. I'M SO LONELY BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.



I sho ronery, sho ronely, sho ronely and shadry arone.â™ª


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not sure what that says about _me_. >_> Am I just that special,* or do I come off as a dude?*
> 
> *gigglesnorts in a totally feminine way.*


 
I think it's your sig.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I think it's your sig.


A signature says a thousand words..


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I have no idea what you just did there.



Too much D&D this weekend, sorry


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I think it's your sig.


I'll be honest with you, I thought she was a man for a while when she joined here.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll be honest with you, I thought she was a man for a while when she joined here.



That's odd. I thought Nylak was a woman from the first time i saw her here. Must be the circumstances.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't you guys see the gender on the sidebar?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's odd. I thought Nylak was a woman from the first time i saw her here. Must be the circumstances.


I tend to associate people with their avatars and signatures. I did a double-take earlier when I saw that WillowWulf was a female.

And yes, that means I associate you with a weird old asian man.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't you guys see the gender on the sidebar?


You'd think so, but no. e_e


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't you guys see the gender on the sidebar?



This is why I knew Nylak was a woman, I actually read the sidebar 



SirRob said:


> I tend to associate people with their avatars and signatures. I did a double-take earlier when I saw that WillowWulf was a female.
> 
> And yes, that means I associate you with a weird old asian man.



:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's odd. I thought Nylak was a woman from the first time i saw her here. Must be the circumstances.



Ditto. Impressions, I guess. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't you guys see the gender on the sidebar?


Some people are oblivious XD
I get asked all the time if I'm a real lawyer on Youtube......when it says on my channel I'm not...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Some people are oblivious XD
> I get asked all the time if I'm a real lawyer on Youtube......when it says on my channel I'm not...



Dude, are you a lawyer? :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Dude, are you a lawyer? :V


Of course he is... do you even have to ask?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Can't you guys see the gender on the sidebar?



That doesn't mean anything any male or female can make an account here and set the gender to be the opposite gender of them irl. And believe me, it DOES happen.


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

I have this annoying sexist tendency to assume gender based on avatar cuteness.

Not so cute=Male
Cute=Female
Bishonen=Gay Male

...yeah.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2010)

Virgins? I love those!


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Dude, are you a lawyer? :V





SirRob said:


> Of course he is... do you even have to ask?


*facepalm*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *facepalm*


What iz a lawyer?


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a virgin to sex with another woman. :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'm a virgin to sex with another woman. :3


Oh murr :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, virgin.

Do I feel bad about it? Difficult to say, I'm not really that sexual anymore. But it would be nice I guess.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 7, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I'm a virgin to sex with another woman. :3



Haha.

Wait, this counts?  D:

Shit, I shouldn't have posted here.



Browder said:


> I have this annoying sexist tendency to assume gender based on avatar cuteness.
> 
> Not so cute=Male
> Cute=Female
> ...



Enlighten me.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Haha.
> 
> Wait, this counts?  D:
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that make you a half-virgin :3


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Enlighten me.



Lol not much to enlighten. Just a stupid method of classification my mind goes through when looking at avatars.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol not much to enlighten. Just a stupid method of classification my mind goes through when looking at avatars.


;^;


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?



You made her cry.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have this annoying sexist tendency to assume gender based on avatar cuteness.
> 
> Not so cute=Male
> Cute=Female
> ...



Wait this means I'm a girl D:

also not a virgin lol


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Wait this means I'm a girl D:
> 
> also not a virgin lol



Actually I'd classify you're avatar as bishonen. Gay male.



atrakaj said:


> You made her cry.



I didn't mean to! It's just how my mind automatically associates avatars!


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Actually I'd classify you're avatar as bishonen. Gay male.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to! It's just how my mind automatically associates avatars!


 
What would mine classify as?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> What would mine classify as?



Straight male.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll be honest with you, I thought she was a man for a while when she joined here.


 
So did I.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> What would mine classify as?


 
^this


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ^this



Geeky male. With webcomic characters you can never be sure of orientation.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 8, 2010)

Virgin over here, gonna stay that way for a while.  I'm sharing a room with someone else for the moment so I can't do anything about it even if I wanted to! XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Geeky male. With webcomic characters you can never be sure of orientation.


 
Webcomic? It's just a Black mage...


Edit: How 'bout now...


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Webcomic? It's just a Black mage...
> 
> 
> Edit: How 'bout now...



I was under the impression it was Black Mage from 8 bit theatre.

And now? Shirtless pic. Gay Male.


----------



## Barak (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was under the impression it was Black Mage from 8 bit theatre.
> 
> And now? Shirtless pic. Gay Male.




Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude....You are like.....a divine or sumthing ?

Anyway...we could say i'm half-virgin at...15 >.<


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 8, 2010)

half-Virgin I guess... :T


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Barak said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude....You are like.....a divine or sumthing ?
> 
> Anyway...we could say i'm half-virgin at...15 >.<





Mariobro27 said:


> half-Virgin I guess... :T



I wasn't aware you could be a half-virgin. You have either had sex to loose it, or you haven't.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 8, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> half-Virgin I guess... :T


 
How does that work?:???:



RandyDarkshade said:


> I wasn't aware you could be a half-virgin. You have either had sex to loose it, or you haven't.


 
Thats what I thought too, but maybe after hearing reason could belive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 8, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> How does that work?:???:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I thought too, but maybe after hearing reason could belive.



The only reason I can think of is that two people only go half-way with each other, kissing and groping. But that really isn't loosing your virginity. To me loosing your virginity is having sex so if you have not actually had sex, you're a virgin. If you have had sex, you're not a virgin.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe you get ghostrunners.  If you get to first base four times, have you lost your virginity?


----------



## D Void (Mar 8, 2010)

I was a virgin till last night!


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a virgin with either sex; but since I'm pushing 40 in less than a month, one would expect that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

virgin up until 2 days ago.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Virgin up until two days ago.


Lol, you're cool dude.

:|


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was under the impression it was Black Mage from 8 bit theatre.
> 
> And now? Shirtless pic. Gay Male.



Your system is flawed. >:C


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> Lol, you're cool dude.
> 
> :|



I lost my virginity to throbbing gristle.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Barak said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude....You are like.....a divine or sumthing ?



If you want.



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Your system is flawed. >:C



It's not a system. It's a prejudice.

Anyway to stay on topic no, I am not.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

The best ones for divine and demonic sacrifice are virgins. ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The best ones for divine and demonic sacrifice are virgins. ;3



HA-HA!

fuck y'all in this thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> HA-HA!
> 
> fuck y'all in this thread.



I say we prepare a festival for a god (Or demon) and have a virgin to sacrifice as the main event.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I say we prepare a festival for a god (Or demon) and have a virgin to sacrifice as the main event.



NOT IT!  Unless it has tentacles... Oh murr.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Barak said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude....You are like.....a divine or sumthing ?
> 
> Anyway...we could say i'm half-virgin at...15 >.<



Someone's attested to my godhood. Sacrifice the virgins to me.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Someone's attested to my godhood. Sacrifice the virgins to me.



Proof of Divinity?
You must have a temple, scriptures and art that is over 500 years old to qualify.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You made her cry.


*sniff*


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Proof of Divinity?
> You must have a temple, scriptures and art that is over 500 years old to qualify.



Temple:None at the moment. I'm doing some divine redecorating. Even gods can take tips from HGTV.

Scriptures:Here's an excerpt.

" And Lo! There was Browder, and He was an awesome, if not self absorbed god! And the people did bow down to his Ego, and Browder looked upon the world and found it Good."

I'd give you more but I'm in the middle of a Law suit with Kanye West. Apparently he wants to publish the same passages with his name on it.

Art: Dude, I'm using A Gye Nyame as my avatar. That counts.  



WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*



I'm sorry! Do you want me to convince them to sacrifice virgins to you too?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I say we prepare a festival for a god (Or demon) and have a virgin to sacrifice as the main event.



lets sacrifice virgins to santa claus.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lets sacrifice virgins to santa claus.


*cries*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*



QUICK!
go get raped.

or you will be chosen.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lets sacrifice virgins to santa claus.



Then Santa will bless us with more presents if we do. Good Idea!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then Santa will bless us with more presents if we do. Good Idea!



yesss..

and the virgin will get 21 virgins when they sacrifice themselves! ... o wait..


----------



## Nylak (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lets sacrifice virgins to santa claus.


 
So...would he...eat them?  Or rape them?  This needs to be more specific.  >>


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So...would he...eat them?  Or rape them?  This needs to be more specific.  >>



what do you think the elves are?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So...would he...eat them?  Or rape them?  This needs to be more specific.  >>



Both. He needs to maintain his 'bowl full of Jelly' and Mrs. Clause is far from ripe, you know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

;^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 8, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So...would he...eat them?  Or rape them?  This needs to be more specific.  >>



Do not want. >.<


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Both. He needs to maintain his 'bowl full of Jelly' and Mrs. Clause is far from ripe, you know what I'm sayin'?



yes. he rapes them then eats them... and mrs claus' has no vag.
santa tore it out to show that bitch where her place is.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wasn't aware you could be a half-virgin. You have either had sex to loose it, or you haven't.


er... I've sucked another guys dick...
that's as far as I've gotten; I'm not sure if it counts as losing your virginity >_>


----------



## sniper-tf (Mar 8, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> er... I've sucked another guys dick...
> that's as far as I've gotten; I'm not sure if it counts as losing your virginity >_>



Probably not... I used to say that when asked before I lost it. It's like "How many people have you had sex with?" and I'm like "Er, well define sex..." because to be honest, IMO, there are more intimate things than intercourse itself. That's just what I think, anyways. Oh, and for the record, I probably wish I was still a virgin, as over the last couple of years I've realised I've just had sex for the hell of it, rather with anyone I actually care about. Sucks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

sniper-tf said:


> Probably not... I used to say that when asked before I lost it. It's like "How many people have you had sex with?" and I'm like "Er, well define sex..." because to be honest, IMO, there are more intimate things than intercourse itself. That's just what I think, anyways. Oh, and for the record, I probably wish I was still a virgin, as over the last couple of years I've realised I've just had sex for the hell of it, rather with anyone I actually care about. Sucks.



yeah it confused me when I was a half virgin. so I decided to go with regular sex so I could just say "nope".


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wouldn't that make you a half-virgin :3



Where's what now?



Browder said:


> Lol not much to enlighten. Just a stupid method of classification my mind goes through when looking at avatars.



WHAT AM I

I MUST KNOW THIS


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Where's what now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by your avatar alone? Female.

Also I know you're transgender but I don't know in which direction. I've always used female nouns to describe you but if that's not right, say something mmkay?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Judging by your avatar alone? Female.
> 
> Also I know you're transgender but I don't know in which direction. I've always used female nouns to describe you but if that's not right, say something mmkay?



what am I?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what am I?



Male. Definently male. Most likely straight. If not then a goth gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Male. Definently male. Most likely straight. If not then a goth gay.



I'm a lesbian with a boyfriend.


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm a lesbian with a boyfriend.


I never said I was perfect. And if you don't mind me asking, how does that work?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Male. Definently male. Most likely straight. If not then a goth gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay
that was pretty funny

i take back all the mean things i said about you faf


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> I never said I was perfect. And if you don't mind me asking, how does that work?



She mentioned it on another thread before, she has a Girly Boyfriend and they do lesbian things together.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 8, 2010)

I miss being one.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> Judging by your avatar alone? Female.
> 
> Also I know you're transgender but I don't know in which direction. I've always used female nouns to describe you but if that's not right, say something mmkay?



Female in a biological sense.



Browder said:


> I never said I was perfect. And if you don't mind me asking, how does that work?



Would also like to know since I'm in the same predicament.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Female in a biological sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Would also like to know since I'm in the same predicament.


I like your avatar btw.

Also on topic: I have terrible luck with women. Go me.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have terrible luck with women. Go me.


REALLY, I CAN'T SEE WHY


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:


> REALLY, I CAN'T SEE WHY


I KNOW I CAN'T EITHER MAYBE ITS BECAUSE OF THE ALL CAPS TYPING


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I KNOW I CAN'T EITHER MAYBE ITS BECAUSE OF THE ALL CAPS TYPING


 
Yeah, let's go with that. :V


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 8, 2010)

I am a virgin. I don't like the idea of sex anyway so idgaf.


----------



## garoose (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if sex loses its novelty and importance once you've had it, cause for me when I see a chick the first question I ask myself is "would I hit that?" but now I'm wondering if once I've experienced it if I'd somehow care less, or is it really that good


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

*reads OP question*
me a virgin? *laughs*


----------



## Icarus (Mar 9, 2010)

I kinda got used on both accounts.
=/
You show just a bit of interest/incentive and then BAM, "did you know she's on heavy rebound?", "did you hear about ?????"
And then it all goes straight to hell once you see their parents yelling obscenities at them.
I'm not doing that.  x.x


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

garoose said:


> I wonder if sex loses its novelty and importance once you've had it, cause for me when I see a chick the first question I ask myself is "would I hit that?" but now I'm wondering if once I've experienced it if I'd somehow care less, or is it really that good



Nah, your first time won't be nearly as important as your best time or your last time.  I mean, you'll always remember your first time, and if the circumstances of losing your virginity were kinda neat then you've got an interesting story to tell, but that's really just a novelty factor.

Honestly, your first time probably won't even be that good.  Good sex takes practice, so you'll always have something to look forward to.


----------



## Delta (Mar 9, 2010)

What the fuck are you people talking about?

Once you start paying taxes you're no longer a virgin.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

Winds said:


> What the fuck are you people talking about?
> 
> Once you start paying taxes you're no longer a virgin.



Oh, that's right, you're one of _those people_.  I forgot.


----------



## Barak (Mar 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only reason I can think of is that two people only go half-way with each other, kissing and groping. But that really isn't loosing your virginity. To me loosing your virginity is having sex so if you have not actually had sex, you're a virgin. If you have had sex, you're not a virgin.



Oral


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Barak said:


> Oral


 
I hate when people say that, losing ones virginity is achieved by vaginal intercourse.


----------



## Barak (Mar 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I hate when people say that, losing ones virginity is achieved by vaginal intercourse.



I didn't know that....

Well... i seem to be a virgin.....yay


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

Barak said:


> I didn't know that....
> 
> Well... i seem to be a virgin.....yay


 
Well now you know, and knowing is half the battle!!


----------

